# ways to market your products



## gardenharbor (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am new to Cafe Press, but I have used Zazzle for about 4 years and love the concept. Hopefully I will be successful at CafePress too! I have documented a lot of the tips that helped me make more sales, as well as different ways to market my products, so I thought that might be helpful for others! Once I get used to CafePress I will try to make some sites specific to marketing CafePress (though I have a feeling they are all very similar)

Using Pinterest to Market Your Products
Using Pinterest to Market Your Products, Websites, and Lenses

Marketing Your Products
How to Market Your Zazzle Products

How to Make Money on Zazzle and CafePress
How to Make Money on Zazzle

Good Luck!


----------



## kalinzlatkov (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks! Ive only heard of zazzle and this is an eye opener for me:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BethyBess (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the articles. I read every one and got several great tips. As a newbie this really helped. Thank You!


----------



## Jimenez (Apr 25, 2013)

I think T-shirts must contain some art work as Joann fabrics, then it will look and attractive too.


----------



## gardenharbor (Mar 11, 2013)

So glad this information is helpful for others! I love Zazzle, so its always good to hear about other people's experiences.


----------

